# Cool things you would like to buy



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I figure we all have more time to do electronic window shopping these days, so post up some of the cool stuff you are finding. Please include links where possible in case others desire to obtain such cool items.

I'll start with this awesome model kit that is too pricey for me and I don't have the time to properly build it (working full time still):

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LDC9MJW/


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ Get into teaching either Physics or Engineering, and you could get that on expenses.......!

For what it's worth, I'd like a drone. I love aerial photographs, never had the time to actually do it myself......


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Rice cooker. Available pretty much everywhere, I gather.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

An opera ticket. Maybe next year.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A house on a lake view lot like this.

And here's the house!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of those


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought a Nord keyboard to lift my spirits during isolation. It's all good (sound and touch), but impulse buy, I don't play it much.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I can understand those "impulse purchases". I once bought a small metal bar affixed to cardboard backing which proclaimed in large letters: "THIS BAR WILL SAVE YOU HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS ". No instructions, no fine print; just the promise. I kept the bar for years without a clue how it was supposed to save me money.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

A Buchla Skylab synthesizer. Just one! Need 15000$ ...


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Supreme Dalek


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Or this *aFrame*

http://www.aframe.jp/story/


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Cool thing that I would like to buy right now?

A large, cool beer.

Then another.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

geralmar said:


> I can understand those "impulse purchases". I once bought a small metal bar affixed to cardboard backing which proclaimed in large letters: "THIS BAR WILL SAVE YOU HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS ". No instructions, no fine print; just the promise. I kept the bar for years without a clue how it was supposed to save me money.


It saved you hundreds of dollars through the lesson it taught you: Don't buy stupid impulse items that promise too-good-to-be-true.

Since you bought that have you bought less crap?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> It saved you hundreds of dollars through the lesson it taught you: Don't buy stupid impulse items that promise too-good-to-be-true.
> 
> Since you bought that have you bought less crap?


I bought this guy's transcriptions, Doug McKenzie. I emailed him and asked what keyboard line he favored. It was Nord, for touch and its piano sounds. But it was still an impulse buy, because I would have felt that I was too busy to learn a third expensive workstation, until the virus that is..


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

For me: a better sound system in my bedroom or kitchen.

For my husband: an airplane. Grummen Tiger perhaps though I don't know a lot about specifics on various planes. I'm sure he could figure it out. lol


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Cruise missle. Obsolete; but I'd love to have one in my garage (presuming it fits). I'd prefer one with a nuclear warhead-- but that's probably asking too much. Cold War souvenir. Balance of terror on my street.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A pair of these - I've had them in the queue for ages but haven't pulled the trigger. Had a pair in blue some time ago - along with Onitsuka Tiger these are without doubt the most comfortable leisure/sporting footwear I've ever worn.










I'm a low-maintenance sort of person so I don't need to spend thousands on anything for myself or my home (although I wouldn't mind a new oxblood leather sofa).


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Shares of Apple?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

An electric scooter. Sort of irritating and sort of cool. This would get me to work and home a little bit faster, as I would not have to change into my shorts nor go down to the bike room. Not cheap at at least $1200


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I dream of this ......it's only £3,500....


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> I dream of this ......it's only £3,500....


I wonder what it will cost in 5 years? It won't be any less powerful, if you can find one to buy..


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> I wonder what it will cost in 5 years? It won't be any less powerful, if you can find one to buy..


...good point. It's held its price well for a couple of years though. I'm sure it will eventually depreciate but will also probably be old tech by then too...ah well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

New dishwasher, alas no change .


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> New dishwasher, alas no change .


We stopped using the dishwasher, as it seems to leak onto the carpet in the dining room.

I wash the dishes by hand about 95% of the time, the Mrs. about 5%. For at least 5 years.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> We stopped using the dishwasher, as it seems to leak onto the carpet in the dining room.
> 
> I wash the dishes by hand about 95% of the time, the Mrs. about 5%. For at least 5 years.


That's why I want a dishwasher.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> That's why I want a dishwasher.


..as I write Roger, we are about to get a new one installed within the next hour or so. This will be our third at an average life span of 7 years for each. No wonder the planet is screwed, nothing's built to last anymore and all for the sake of profit.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

This 1911 Steinway grand. I learned to play on a very similar piano many years ago. Unfortunately, my wife would probably regard spending £25k on a piano as grounds for divorce...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 142132
> 
> 
> This 1911 Steinway grand. I learned to play on a very similar piano many years ago. Unfortunately, my wife would probably regard spending £25k on a piano as grounds for divorce...


Looks like the Baldwin baby grand I grew up with, and toted all over every time I moved.

It became dross after the Northridge earthquake and went dancing. Started here, ended up there, but inbetween it bounced off the wall, leaving a piano-sized indentation


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> That's why I want a dishwasher.


When I bought my house in 2000 the seller said the dishwasher was broken and would wash the floor. We had a new one installed. Worked great for 18 years, then stopped working. I wish I would have had it refurbished because I bought a new one two years ago and apparently EPA or something has gotten their fingers into things. Now the dishes won't dry properly (there is a heat cycle) and you have to add a rinse aid, a surfactant that breaks surface tension so that less water is left on the disher to help them dry. I am not happy with this dishwasher.

Oh, I rarely wash dishes by hand. If it won't go in the dishwasher, it sits for a long time. I even put the dog's dish in the dishwasher, but since I run it once s day, do have to wash the dog dish once a day too.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> When I bought my house in 2000 the seller said the dishwasher was broken and would wash the floor. We had a new one installed. Worked great for 18 years, then stopped working. I wish I would have had it refurbished because I bought a new one two years ago and apparently EPA or something has gotten their fingers into things. Now the dishes won't dry properly (there is a heat cycle) and you have to add a rinse aid, a surfactant that breaks surface tension so that less water is left on the disher to help them dry. I am not happy with this dishwasher.
> 
> Oh, I rarely wash dishes by hand. If it won't go in the dishwasher, it sits for a long time. I even put the dog's dish in the dishwasher, but since I run it once s day, do have to wash the dog dish once a day too.


For the squeamish, I've heard that people germs are more dangerous than dog germs. Is that true?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> When I bought my house in 2000 the seller said the dishwasher was broken and would wash the floor. We had a new one installed. Worked great for 18 years, then stopped working. I wish I would have had it refurbished because I bought a new one two years ago and apparently EPA or something has gotten their fingers into things. Now the dishes won't dry properly (there is a heat cycle) and you have to add a rinse aid, a surfactant that breaks surface tension so that less water is left on the disher to help them dry. I am not happy with this dishwasher.
> 
> Oh, I rarely wash dishes by hand. If it won't go in the dishwasher, it sits for a long time. I even put the dog's dish in the dishwasher, but since I run it once s day, do have to wash the dog dish once a day too.


Cats are worse, but Capnocytophaga Canimorsus is a bacteria that lives in a dog's saliva.
It has the power to cause fatal infections including sepsis, which can ultimately lead to organ failure and even death.

Ringworm is said to be one of the easiest infections dogs can pass on.

Our furry friends can also carry the potentially fatal MRSA disease, but it will not have any effect on them.

Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) is a bacterium that causes infections in different parts of the body. It's tougher to treat than most strains of staphylococcus aureus -- or staph -- because it's resistant to some commonly used antibiotics. The symptoms of MRSA depend on where you're infected.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Thanks, but I think i will close this tab and not think about these gruesome scenarios.


----------



## HoDiadochus (Jun 1, 2020)

Cars and sound systems and all that stuff is nice... but all I want is a nice rocking chair. Highly underrated piece of furniture. Everyone has office chairs and big armchairs and so on, but a good old-fashioned rocking chair with a comfy cushion... now that's the life.

Maybe a few Persian rugs, too...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> When I bought my house in 2000 the seller said the dishwasher was broken and would wash the floor. We had a new one installed. Worked great for 18 years, then stopped working. I wish I would have had it refurbished because I bought a new one two years ago and apparently EPA or something has gotten their fingers into things. Now the dishes won't dry properly (there is a heat cycle) and you have to add a rinse aid, a surfactant that breaks surface tension so that less water is left on the disher to help them dry. I am not happy with this dishwasher.
> 
> Oh, I rarely wash dishes by hand. If it won't go in the dishwasher, it sits for a long time. I even put the dog's dish in the dishwasher, but since I run it once s day, do have to wash the dog dish once a day too.


I got it my way, next week delivery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2020)

HoDiadochus said:


> Cars and sound systems and all that stuff is nice... but all I want is a nice rocking chair. Highly underrated piece of furniture. Everyone has office chairs and big armchairs and so on, but a good old-fashioned rocking chair with a comfy cushion... now that's the life.
> 
> Maybe a few Persian rugs, too...


I would like the leisure to sit in a rocking chair...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I would like the leisure to sit in a rocking chair...


On a front porch in the cool shade of a summer evening with friendly neighbors passing by and chatting, and if I could play guitar, picking some early blues tunes on acoustic while I rock the chair. Wish I could play like this guy:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

I have borrowed a friend's Yamaha F51 this week and I'm glad it was borrowed and not purchased. I'd rather hear a pianist.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> We stopped using the dishwasher, as it seems to leak onto the carpet in the dining room.
> 
> I wash the dishes by hand about 95% of the time, the Mrs. about 5%. For at least 5 years.


It takes less time and has the added benefit of a little exercise. Even better, one doesn't have to twist and bend (x2) to load with plates, flatware, etc..


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

A trip to Vienna and Salzburg - maybe 2021.

A sound system.

And a house on a lake...lots of windows, something easy to clean with good acoustics. Not too near any major population centers may be a plus.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2020)

Caroline said:


> It takes less time and has the added benefit of a little exercise. Even better, one doesn't have to twist and bend (x2) to load with plates, flatware, etc..


Yes, but an automatic dish washer uses much less hot water and is more friendly for the environment.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> ..as I write Roger, we are about to get a new one installed within the next hour or so. This will be our third at an average life span of 7 years for each. No wonder the planet is screwed, nothing's built to last anymore and all for the sake of profit.


Remember when refrigerators lasted 20+ years....


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Baron Scarpia said:


> Yes, but an automatic dish washer uses much less hot water and is more friendly for the environment.


Dishwashers may use less water depending on the volume of dirty items - still a lot of water can run down the drain. Dishwashers may use more electricity to get the water hotter than what you use to wash by hand as well as to power. Whether this makes them more or less environmentally friendly I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Chord Electronics' Hugo TT2 headphone amp/DAC, Chord M Scaler, and Focal Utopia headphones:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Remember when refrigerators lasted 20+ years....


Bought my first house in 1990. Moved in in January. Went to Sears and bought a fridge, washer, and dryer. All Kenmore. Still have them to this day. Had to put a new belt on the dryer about 5 years ago and new nylon cogs in the agitator of the washer about 10 years ago.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Bought my first house in 1990. Moved in in January. Went to Sears and bought a fridge, washer, and dryer. All Kenmore. Still have them to this day. Had to put a new belt on the dryer about 5 years ago and new nylon cogs in the agitator of the washer about 10 years ago.


Kenmore was/is a good American brand. Note that the Bosch dishwasher was good only for 4 years...


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I'd like a theorbo, can't play any musical instrument, did have a few piano lessons about 80 years ago, but wouldn't practice, maybe get a guitar playing friend to give me a few lessons! If that doesn't work I'll have to give it to him.

https://earlymusicshop.com/products/theorbo-by-early-music-shop


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> I got it my way, next week delivery.


It's working........ hallelujah.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders' inauguration mittens. They are making headlines even in my country
https://www.idnes.cz/zpravy/zahrani...sa-charita-meme.A210128_103934_zahranicni_jhr


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Would like to buy a new Blu-ray player (supports SACD) but it’s so expensive. 

Fiancé wants a new dog...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How about a Mac mini instead of my old MacBook Pro 2011? A romantic guitar, Stauffer replica (ordered one 3 years ago when I thought our house sale would give some extra cash...had to cancel)...yes please


----------

